# Midnight, Texas



## Alexa (Jul 27, 2017)

Anyone watched this one yet ? First episode was quite scary and promising now that we have a break from Supernatural for the summer.


----------



## Kylara (Jul 27, 2017)

It's premiere is tonight on SyFy in UK. Looking forward to it!


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jul 27, 2017)

I've just watched it. My streaming service where I am has obtained the rights to show it the same day as the U.S.

I really liked it - it's a good start to what looks like a promising series. I loved the books as well so perhaps I'm a bit biased?


----------



## Cathbad (Jul 27, 2017)

AAAARGH!

Another series I want to try.

I'll be sooo glad when I get my new laptop - in a week.  Can't currently stream anything - it locks up this blasted computer.


----------



## Alexa (Jul 27, 2017)

I hope you'll get it just in time for the 2nd episode.


----------



## Cathbad (Jul 27, 2017)

I should have it on the 3rd.  Got lots of catching up to do!


----------



## ratsy (Jul 27, 2017)

I started it, and made it about 20 mins before deciding I can't invest time into it... I usually try not to judge a show by its first episode, but I fear I've become one of those network snobs. If its on ABC, NBC, CBS and its a drama, I probably wont like it. The line 'She's a witch, or a lesbian' was the line I shut 'er down on!


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jul 27, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> AAAARGH!
> 
> Another series I want to try.
> 
> I'll be sooo glad when I get my new laptop - in a week.  Can't currently stream anything - it locks up this blasted computer.



This reminds me when I first moved into my apartment three years ago (out from my parent's basement) and I had no internet connection and only the Law & Order DVDs saved on my computer. That's what kept me occupied for two weeks. That and writing. No need for internet connection while writing, but it does come in handy.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jul 27, 2017)

Alexa said:


> Anyone watched this one yet ? First episode was quite scary and promising now that we have a break from Supernatural for the summer.



The concept looks really promising, but I have heard mixed reviews. May wait to see if it's worth the investment. NBC has not been too kind to fantasy lately.


----------



## Alexa (Jul 28, 2017)

It's not easy to judge a seria after only an episode. Hell, I was ready to give up of Lethal Weapon series after the first episode. Lucky me, I looked again and now I think it's really funny.

From what I've seen in Midnight, Texas, they have an explosive group with supernatural *gifts* and a a psychic moves into the city, looking for safety. No hunters so far, but the police officers behave strangely around them. I didn't read the book and have no intention either. As we really don't have many new and interesting series this summer, I will give it a chance.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Aug 1, 2017)

TBH I'm enjoying this (1 ep in)


----------



## Alexa (Aug 1, 2017)

Ep. 2 is even better


----------



## The Bluestocking (Aug 2, 2017)

Alexa said:


> Ep. 2 is even better



I agree. It's teetering on going all sorts of supernatural crazy soon - and in a good way!

I appreciate the lack of visceral gore and violence which TRUE BLOOD seemed to revel in. We're focused on the story instead and that makes a lot of difference.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Aug 2, 2017)

ratsy said:


> I started it, and made it about 20 mins before deciding I can't invest time into it... I usually try not to judge a show by its first episode, but I fear I've become one of those network snobs. If its on ABC, NBC, CBS and its a drama, I probably wont like it. The line 'She's a witch, or a lesbian' was the line I shut 'er down on!



If it makes a difference:



Spoiler



The bigoted female sheriff who said that got mauled and eaten by the resident weretiger. Good riddance to her!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 2, 2017)

Reverend transformation was quite a twist. When he retired for the night, I thought he was a vampire, than a werewolf. I'm glad I didn't bet on this.


----------



## Droflet (Aug 3, 2017)

A were tiger. Hey, why not. I'm really enjoying this. Let's hope that it doesn't get to popular or the network will probably cancel it.


----------



## Juliana (Aug 7, 2017)

I watched the first couple of episodes and really enjoyed them. Oddly enough, I liked it better as a TV show than as a book (sorry Charlaine). Not that the book isn't good (I liked it), but I really think it works as visual media.

(Except Manfred doesn't look the way I pictured him, at all!)


----------



## Alexa (Aug 8, 2017)

He has the look of a *bad* guy even if he didn't do anything wrong yet.


----------



## nixie (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm looking forward to episode 3, enjoyable so far.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Aug 8, 2017)

Juliana said:


> I watched the first couple of episodes and really enjoyed them. Oddly enough, I liked it better as a TV show than as a book (sorry Charlaine). Not that the book isn't good (I liked it), but I really think it works as visual media.
> 
> (Except Manfred doesn't look the way I pictured him, at all!)



I was expecting Manfred to have less hair and more piercings and tattoos...


----------



## Kylara (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm struggling to take him seriously with the name Manfred. So very American accenty the way they all say it  

I need to rewatch episode 2 as I got interrupted and it was too late to rewind half of it to make sure I was paying attention.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 8, 2017)

nixie said:


> I'm looking forward to episode 3, enjoyable so far.



I watched it last night. Gets better and better.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 8, 2017)

The Bluestocking said:


> I was expecting Manfred to have less hair and more piercings and tattoos...



I don't know how he was described in the novel, but gypsy usually don't have any piercings and tattoos.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Aug 8, 2017)

Alexa said:


> I don't know how he was described in the novel, but gypsy usually don't have any piercings and tattoos.



Well, that was how Manfred was described in the novels.


----------



## Juliana (Aug 8, 2017)

The Bluestocking said:


> Well, that was how Manfred was described in the novels.



And also bleach-blond hair, if I recall correctly? He didn't dress/look like a stereotypical medium in the book, though I think his grandmother did? (She's already dead in the book, but she and Manfred make an appearance in another of Charlaine Harris' series, the Harper Conelly I think.)


----------



## Alexa (Aug 8, 2017)

For a dead grandma, she is quite present and have a scary look in the series.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Aug 9, 2017)

Juliana said:


> And also bleach-blond hair, if I recall correctly? He didn't dress/look like a stereotypical medium in the book, though I think his grandmother did? (She's already dead in the book, but she and Manfred make an appearance in another of Charlaine Harris' series, the Harper Conelly I think.)



Eh? I thought Manfred for bald for some reason LOL!

Yes, he first appeared in the Harper Connelly series and then I guess Charlaine realised he was quite popular as a supporting character and expanded it into MIDNIGHT, TEXAS.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 18, 2017)

Anyone watched last week's episode ? That succumbus was really hot until she opened her mouth.


----------



## nixie (Aug 19, 2017)

Alexa said:


> Anyone watched last week's episode ? That succumbus was really hot until she opened her mouth.


That mouth was terrifying


----------



## Alexa (Aug 19, 2017)

I can't wait to see the next episode. It reminds me of *Being Human*. Even if they are *bad guys*, you get attached to them.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 19, 2017)

Dangit... wish I could see this series.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Aug 19, 2017)

nixie said:


> That mouth was terrifying



I thought they should have put in more teeth.

And did anyone notice the homage to THE EXORCIST?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 19, 2017)

More teeth ? She was scary enough with those she already had. 

I guess, it was in a way an homage to The Exorcist, once she transformed herself in that ugly monster.

I'm still struggling to understand what kind of bad boy is Bobo. He has some temper issues obviously, but I didn't notice any supernatural power in him.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 19, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> Dangit... wish I could see this series.



Maybe you can see all the episodes on Netflix, once the first season is over.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 19, 2017)

Alexa said:


> Maybe you can see all the episodes on Netflix, once the first season is over.



Here's hoping!


----------



## Kylara (Aug 19, 2017)

I thought Exorcist, but wasn't sure if it was homage or just a creepy way to make the succubus even more creepy...

I'm intrigued about nail tech guy...the final scene about unable to control oneself...what is he!

And Bobo, aside from being a nifty fighter, seems to be possibly something more, or maybe not.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 19, 2017)

Kylara said:


> I'm intrigued about nail tech guy...the final scene about unable to control oneself...what is he.




He is Chuy Strong, husband of Jason Lewis, both fallen angels. He is afraid the others will find out what they are.


----------



## Kylara (Aug 19, 2017)

Yeah. I blame useless phone keyboard - serious typing lag! Was supposed to be "what is he worried about" - seemed odd all the chatter about unable to control hunger etc...wings aren't hungry right? 

I'm impressed the full stop happened, though the keyboard does love the full stop! On computer now trying to fix all of the laggy typos and errors from everything I've been working on today on my phone - honestly it wasn't even worth typing anything on the damned phone it's so glitchy!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 19, 2017)

You should see how easy is to type when *(9+-0--------+)* a cat wants to do the same thing ! I had help again, typing right now. Her message is in bold, but honestly I don't understand it.


----------



## Alexa (Sep 21, 2017)

The first season is over and I'm nstill ot able to find out if we will have another season. Apparently, no decision was taken yet.

I'm also confused about Mr. Snuggly, the cat. I was sure it was sacrified in a previous episode, but I'm not sure anymore,


----------



## The Bluestocking (Sep 21, 2017)

Alexa said:


> He is Chuy Strong, husband of Jason Lewis, both fallen angels. He is afraid the others will find out what they are.



In the TV adaptation, Chuy is a half-demon.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Sep 21, 2017)

Alexa said:


> The first season is over and I'm nstill ot able to find out if we will have another season. Apparently, no decision was taken yet.
> 
> I'm also confused about Mr. Snuggly, the cat. I was sure it was sacrified in a previous episode, but I'm not sure anymore,



He wasn't - he was supposed to be but Fiji's spell chose to make Manfred its target instead!


----------



## Alexa (Sep 24, 2017)

I completely forgot that detail. I like that cat !

Did you like the last episode ?


----------



## The Bluestocking (Sep 24, 2017)

Alexa said:


> I completely forgot that detail. I like that cat !
> 
> Did you like the last episode ?



I do like how it neatly segues into the next book with the hotel being refurbished


----------



## nixie (Dec 30, 2018)

Anyone watching series 2? 

I will not post spoilers but the last 2 or 3 episodes have left me in tears.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Dec 30, 2018)

I've got them all queued up to watch. Sounds like it could be good


----------



## Alexa (Dec 31, 2018)

Seriously ? I read not long time ago that series 2 was cancelled. Buggers !

I'll check again when we can see it on our channels. No spoilers, please !


----------



## Juliana (Jan 1, 2019)

nixie said:


> Anyone watching series 2?



Yes! Very good so far.


----------



## nixie (Jan 1, 2019)

Juliana said:


> Yes! Very good so far.


I know, but I have cried a lot.


----------



## nixie (Jan 4, 2019)

Am I a horrible person ? So happy what happened last week was not what it seemed, couldn't care less about Kye.


----------

